# Are hard bags normal URGENT



## emjay7823 (Jan 15, 2013)

Our Toggenburg had twins 4 days ago and last night we lost the smallest one. I noticed today that the other baby is switching teets back and forth while eating and that the mothers bags are very hard. Is this normal, or is there something I am supposed to be doing to help her and the baby. Please help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, it is not normal. She is either congested or has mastitis. you need to put warm compresses on her udder and get her milked out. You can also put peppermint oil on her udder. You also may want to offer the little guy a bottle. Maybe the little doeling couldn't get any milk from mom.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She just might need a little help milking her out a little if she is engorged.
Is her udder hot? If so you will have to massage her udder several times a day using hot compresses.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

My doe has this too, its like the tissue inside the udder is hard, its not hot or anything else. I'm going to treat for mastitis and hot compress. Sorry for the loss of your little one.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Could be CAE.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Be sure to watch for signs that the little guy isn't hungry. His tummy should feel a little firm after he's eaten and his sides should not be very sunk in. If he is switching a lot while nursing could be a sign too. I would try to supplement him with a bottle. If it so hard you aren't able to milk much, the kids might not be getting much either. But keep trying to break that edema up.


----------



## emjay7823 (Jan 15, 2013)

his sides are a little sunk in, but I can feel a little bit of milk in his belly. I went out and massaged her udders and I was able to express a little bit of milk, but we are going out now to try the warm compress and my mother who milks better than I do is going to try and get some more of the milk loose.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck. Sorry about the baby, offer the other one a bottle, if he's hungry he will take it. I've never had mastitis, but I did have a congested udder once. Heat packs and milking will get it going. Don't give up, you must get her milked out.


----------

